# New Christmas Mtn. Timbers



## dsfritz (Nov 26, 2005)

We have a reservation made for the new Timbers - #'s 863... and were told these were the new unit on top of the ski hill.  Has anyone been there?  They seem to be a little smaller than the deluxe timbers at the bottom of the hill?  How far away are they from the restaurant, etc.?


----------



## Tom52 (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a resort map for CMV and I see unit 863 is as about as far away from the pool, golf course, and restuarant as you can get.  Unless you like long walks you will probably want to drive where you need to go.  It also backs up to Coonbluff road so you don't have the greatest location.  Noise from the road won't be a problem but probably not a great view of anything.  It is up the hill but it is not on the top of the hill.  I have never been in these newer units but assume they are nice.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 27, 2005)

Tom, are those units called Timbers or Townhouses?  Are they the ones that are on pedestals?


----------



## Tom52 (Nov 27, 2005)

rapmarks said:
			
		

> Tom, are those units called Timbers or Townhouses?  Are they the ones that are on pedestals?



Hi Pat,

Yes, these are the units on the pedestals.  I have heard them referred to as both Townhouses and Timbers.  Some units have quite a few stairs to deal with, some do not.  I have toured, what I assume, are similar pedestal units at Bluegreen's Mountain Loft in Gatlinburg.  They were very nice.  By the way I forgot to mention to the OP that these units are not even near the ski hill.  There won't be any view to speak of.  Having said that, I am sure they are very nice units and I would think they will have a nice stay at CMV.


----------



## Willowbrook (Nov 27, 2005)

Here's a link to the floor plan (toward bottom of the page). Looks very nice and about 1100 sq ft.


CMV 

http://www.christmasmountainvillage.com/accommodations.html


----------



## brucecz (Nov 27, 2005)

They are listed under RCI resort number 3662 which  is The Timbers at Christmas Mountain in the RCI catalog. So they could right fully called either Townhouses or Timbers, but by using Townhouses IMHO it makes it easier to identify the unit type. 

In fact in the RCI catalog it has a Townhouse  pictured under the listing of resort number 3662.

The UDI Oak Timbers, Deluxe Timbers and these Townhouses are listed as resort number 2662,  not RCI resort 1115 like the Christmas Mountain units that are the  Villas, Cottages and Cabins.

What  check in date does the OP have reserved?

Bruce


----------



## CharlesS (Nov 28, 2005)

*Deluxe Timbers vs. Townhomes at Christmas Mountain*



			
				dsfritz said:
			
		

> We have a reservation made for  #'s 863... and were told these were the new unit on top of the ski hill.  Has anyone been there?  They seem to be a little smaller than the deluxe timbers at the bottom of the hill?



We have stayed in both the Deluxe Timbers (DT) (#801-816) and the Townhomes (TH) (#817-(ca.)871) over the last 7 years.  # 863 was probably built within the last two years and the Deluxe Timbers were built over 7 years ago and have already gone through refurbishing.  Both types are in very good condition.  We prefer the Deluxe Timbers for a variety of reasons and those same reasons might make someone else prefer the Townhomes.

DT have a larger living room but a smaller master bedroom (TH Master bedroom is large.).  DT living room is bright while the TH seems dark.   DT has a larger dining table than TH.  DT area is more wooded than some of the TH.  DT has one screened in porch while TH has 2 Non-screened decks.  Neither the porch nor the decks have external entry.  Some TH have many, many steps while others have only a few.  All of the DT have only a few steps.

On the other hand, bathroom layout for the master bedroom is nicer in TH with a much larger counter by the sink.  Master bedroom is upstairs in TH vs. downstairs in DT.

According to the web site,the TH has more floor space.  TH takes more "BG Points" to reserve.  Also, the other responders have been giving you good information.

If I could not get a DT, I would get a TH and still be very happy with no regrets.  You will be too.

Charles


----------

